# Another new code



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Got a new code this morning. P11D7 Anyone know what this one is?


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

HHmm somehow I got the wrong code to search on


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the dealer. This code has to do with the NOX sensor


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you drive your car hard or gently?


----------

